# Uova strapazzate naturali e farcite



## Mrs Self Destruct

Hello everybody!

As usual, I'm translating a breakfast menu and I have some doubts with the translation of "uova strapazzate *farcite*".
As "stuffed/filled" refers to something that is, of course, filled (like ravioli or omelette), I cannot find an alternative.
I think they mean:
- uova strapazzate naturali / plain scrambled eggs: as they are
- uova strapazzate farcite / *_____ *scrambled eggs: eggs with some additions (i.e. mushrooms, tomatoes or whatever is desired), mixed together but not "filled".

Can *loaded *scrambled eggs work? Is it too informal? 
Are there any other suggestions?

Thank you as always.


----------



## elfa

Ciao Mrs Self Destruct 

I'm not sure we have a generic word in BE English for this. We tend to have
_Scrambled eggs *with.*.._followed by the other ingredients, but that tends to suggest that the items coming after are on the side rather than mixed in with the egg.
Are there specific foods that need to be translated? For example, there's
_Cheesy scrambled eggs_ or
_Breakfast scramble_ (suggesting that the traditional UK breakfast mix of tomatoes, mushrooms, sausages are all mixed in).
Another way would be to put the ingredients first, as in
_Tomato, mushroom and bacon scrambled egg/Tomato scrambled egg/Mushroom scrambled egg. _I think this would be my preferred choice.
I haven't heard of _Loaded scrambled eggs _but this could be an AE description.
Not sure about _Plain scrambled eggs_. Scrambled eggs imply that they are unadulterated so it tends just to be _Scrambled eggs_!


----------



## Mrs Self Destruct

Dear Elfa,

thank you very much for the explanation.
Since I'm not sure about the ingredients, I think that the best solution is to ask how these eggs are cooked (with mushrooms only or with something else?!) and then translate accordingly, like your last suggestion -->  _Tomato, mushroom and bacon scrambled egg/Tomato scrambled egg/Mushroom scrambled egg._

Loaded, as found here and there, is used to describe fries and nachos, meaning that they are fries/nachos with loads of other ingredients, that's why I thought it could fit with eggs too; but maybe it's really too informal and the menu I'm translating is for a 5*L hotel 

As to plain... as the scrambled eggs can be like they are or with additions, I thought to add it to specify we are referring to different things. But again, I'll follow your suggestion and translate this way:

_Scrambled eggs, ______(ingredients to be specified) scrambled eggs _

*Thank you again!!*


----------



## theartichoke

elfa said:


> _Scrambled eggs *with.*.._followed by the other ingredients, but that tends to suggest that the items coming after are on the side rather than mixed in with the egg.



You could avoid the ambiguity by flipping it around a bit: _Eggs scrambled with [items] _would be quite clear, and perhaps better than _[Items] scrambled eggs_ if the diner is being offered a choice of what will go in the eggs, and you want to fit it all in one line. _Eggs scrambled with your choice of mushrooms, bacon, tomato, cheese, or any combination of these._

I agree there are no "loaded" scrambled eggs.   Formality aside, to the extent that there are "loaded" nachos or fries, the "load" sits on the top, which is presumably not the case with the eggs.


----------



## You little ripper!

There are a few Google hits for ’scrambled eggs stuffed with’.

"scrambled eggs stuffed with" - Google Search

This ’uova strapazzate farcite con fiori di yucca’ looks like an omelette:

Padella con uova strapazzate farcite con prodotti commestibili yucca fiori. La dieta frittata


----------



## elfa

You little ripper! said:


> There are a few Google hits for ’scrambled eggs stuffed with’.
> 
> "scrambled eggs stuffed with" - Google Search



Is it just me, or does 'stuffed with' sound unappetizing?


----------



## You little ripper!

elfa said:


> Is it just me, or does 'stuffed with' sound unappetizing?


It suppose it depends on what it’s stuffed with, elfa. I would find anything stuffed with chocolate very appetising!


----------



## elfa

You little ripper! said:


> I would find anything stuffed with chocolate very appetising!


----------



## Odysseus54

Just to support and expand on what Mrs SelfDestruct is already stating : in Italian, 'farcire', the verb of which 'farcito' is the past participle, means 'to stuff', 'to fill'.  Si puo' farcire un panzerotto, una crepe, un tortello, una crescia, un piccione, un polpettone.  'Farcire' implies a content and a container.  So, you can definitely do that with an omelette (frittata), a formed flat disc made by pouring beaten eggs into a skillet, but you can't do it with ingredients added to scrambled eggs.  That is, if we speak Italian.  In less words : 'farcito' = 'ripieno', not 'condito'.

Therefore, the Italian text has a contradiction between the noun phrase (uova strapazzate) and the verb (farcire).  From the text alone, it is impossible, I think, to decide which of the two distinct meanings we should choose.  Are we talking about plain scrambled eggs vs. scrambled eggs with cooked-in extra ingredients?  (the noun phrase prevails) Or are we talking about scrambled eggs vs stuffed omelette? (the verb prevails).

I would ask the client for a clarification.

If it turned out that we are talking about scrambled eggs with extra ingredients cooked in, I don't know of a specific term.  I would say : "uova strapazzate sole o con ingredienti a scelta", for instance.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Odysseus54 said:


> the Italian text has a contradiction between the noun phrase (uova strapazzate) and the verb (farcire)


Absolutely, that's why I wouldn't try to translate the Italian sentence but give a name to the dish.


----------



## A User

Mi stavo chiedendo la stessa cosa.
Ma ‘ste uova strapazzate sono farcite, condite o guarnite con pomodori? O sono omelette?


----------



## johngiovanni

The expression in the OP is not the same as the title.  The title has a conjunction.
I read the title (rightly or wrongly) as meaning two kinds of eggs:  plain scrambled eggs and stuffed eggs (uova ripieni).
Are we translating the title or the expression in the OP?

Elfa asked: "Is it just me, or does 'stuffed with' sound unappetizing?"
In the UK some menus just use "Eggs" followed by the French adjective beginning with "f".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

johngiovanni said:


> plain scrambled eggs and stuffed eggs


This makes sense of course and it might be the correct description of the dish.
It isn't, however, the translation of the original sentence. 
I have the feeling that "farcite" is the wrong word here, so we might be talking about 2 different scrambled eggs options: one is plain, the other one comes with tomatoes or mushrooms.


----------



## johngiovanni

Paulfromitaly said:


> It isn't, however, the translation of the original sentence.


But isn't that the point?
We don't know what the original "sentence" is - if there ever was a sentence - , and neither the title of the post or the expression in the OP is a "sentence" in the way I would understand it.  There is no main verb, for a start.
It appears to be an item on a menu, and the title is not the same as the expression in the OP.
We cannot even say it is a description of a dish.  It may be the description of two dishes.
Perhaps Mrs Self Destruct could enlighten us.
I do agree that "farcite" could be the wrong idea here, and we might be talking about two different scrambled eggs options along the lines you suggest, though in that case the original Italian seems unclear.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

johngiovanni said:


> But isn't that the point?


Yes.
The original sentence doesn't make sense and your interpretation is reasonable.


----------



## johngiovanni

There is no original _sentence_.  It is just an item or items in a menu, or so it appears.
"Always put the original sentence not only in the title, but also in the thread body" it says in the rules.
Even leaving aside any distinction between a _sentence_ and a phrase or expression, we sometimes see a significant difference between the expression in the title and the expression in the text of the OP, as in this thread. That can be confusing.


----------



## theartichoke

I'm puzzled by all the puzzlement. The OP seemed to me to be quite clear: it's a menu item from a hotel breakfast menu; the OP recognizes the oddness of _uova strapazzate _also being _farcite_, seeing as you can't fill a scrambled egg; so she's taking a reasonable guess as to what it means,  and plans to ask the menu-writer for clarifications: 



Mrs Self Destruct said:


> As usual, I'm translating a breakfast menu and I have some doubts with the translation of "uova strapazzate *farcite*".
> I think they mean:
> - uova strapazzate naturali / plain scrambled eggs: as they are
> - uova strapazzate farcite / *_____ *scrambled eggs: eggs with some additions (i.e. mushrooms, tomatoes or whatever is desired), mixed together but not "filled".





Mrs Self Destruct said:


> Since I'm not sure about the ingredients, I think that the best solution is to ask how these eggs are cooked (with mushrooms only or with something else?!) and then translate accordingly, like your last suggestion -->  _Tomato, mushroom and bacon scrambled egg/Tomato scrambled egg/Mushroom scrambled egg._
> .....the menu I'm translating is for a 5*L hotel


----------



## johngiovanni

OK.  If there are _two_ expressions and one of them is "uova strapazzate farcite" and it is _supposed to mean_ "scrambled eggs with some additions" rather than "stuffed", then I suggest "plain scrambled eggs" and "scrambled eggs with extras".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Would "Scrambled eggs (plain or enriched)" make sense?


----------



## elfa

Pietruzzo said:


> Would "Scrambled eggs (plain or enriched)" make sense?


I've never come across "enriched scrambled eggs" - to me, it sounds as if the eggs have added vitamins


----------



## You little ripper!

Most menus would have ‘Scrambled eggs: plain or with (ham/cheese/onions/tomatoes  or whatever the other ingredients are)’.


----------



## Pietruzzo

You little ripper! said:


> Most menus would have ‘Scrambled eggs: plain or with (ham/cheese/onions/tomatoes  or whatever the other ingredients are)’.


Unless the other ingredients are on request.


----------



## You little ripper!

Pietruzzo said:


> Unless the other ingredients are on request.


They would more than likely specify the choice of ingredients the diner had.


----------



## Odysseus54

I am sure that when MSD asks the principal, all shall be revealed.  Without that crucial step, we can only surmise, presume and speculate, with all the known caveats.

For those who are interested in the fine points of culinary Italian, 'farcire' only means 'to stuff'.  I even tried some searches to identify possible shifts in meaning in the usage (large undisciplined crowds have recently joined the public and trendy discussion on food preparation, presentation, consumption, thus creating a perfect ground for uncontrolled lexical mutations) but I didn't find anything, not one instance, of 'farcire' meaning anything other than 'to stuff'.

"Uova strapazzate farcite" appears to be just a lexical/semantic mismatch.


----------



## Mrs Self Destruct

Hello everybody!

Sorry for my belated reply and for letting you conjecture about my request!  
As elfa said (and as I said) the title thread is what I have to translate, with nothing before or after that: it is from a breakfast menu.

I have asked for clarifications and ALAS!  it got worse as there are no "fixed" ingredients that are added to scrambled eggs: clients can ask to add whatever they wish - but of course, it's a 5*hotel!

That said, it is impossible to translate:
- Scrambled eggs and/or scrambled eggs with ___ (a list of ingredients) as there are infinite possibilities!

Having read all of the above, what do you think about:
- Scrambled eggs; scrambled eggs with assorted ingredients
?

I hope that, being 5* clients, that they'll ask the maitre about the additional ingredients available in that moment.

P.s. omelette is somewhere else in the menu, meaning that these are scrambled and therefore cannot be "stuffed".

Thank you again!


----------



## elfa

Mrs Self Destruct said:


> Having read all of the above, what do you think about:
> - Scrambled eggs; scrambled eggs with assorted ingredients
> ?



Definitely not - not in my opinion at any rate. "Assorted ingredients" suggests that the chef is throwing in a variety of ingredients that might be lying around at any given moment in the kitchen. 

Do you know what these ingredients are? If you do, you could have

_Scrambled eggs; scrambled eggs with own choice ingredients_ then in brackets the ingredients that are available.


----------



## You little ripper!

"scrambled eggs to order" - Google Search

"scrambled eggs cooked to order" - Google Search

"made to order scrambled eggs" - Google Search


----------



## elfa

You little ripper! said:


> _Scrambled eggs to order._
> 
> "scrambled eggs to order" - Google Search


Wouldn't that imply that the chef is willing to cook your scrambled eggs as you like them i.e. soft, slightly less soft, firm/1 minute, 2 minutes etc.? I'm not a regular visitor to 5 star hotels but this is what I would understand by it.


----------



## You little ripper!

elfa said:


> Wouldn't that imply that the chef is willing to cook your scrambled eggs as you like them i.e. soft, slightly less soft, firm/1 minute, 2 minutes etc.? I'm not a regular visitor to 5 star hotels but this is what I would understand by it.


As far as I know it can mean both, elfa. ‘Pizza made to order’ refers to the ingredients, not how it’s made. Maybe adding ‘with ingredients of your choice’ or something like that might make it clearer.


----------



## Mrs Self Destruct

@elfa: I see; I don't want people to think we are adding scraps!
I cannot either specify the ingredients as they change every day, according to what is available.

Therefore, maybe... _*scrambled eggs; scrambled eggs with ingredients of your choice*_ could be the only solution.
Again, I hope the maitre helps or at least the client asks what can be added to this damned eggs!


----------



## theartichoke

How about _scrambled eggs, plain or with additions of your choice_? Optionally, you could then add something like _(cheese, ham, mushrooms, and many more options available: please ask your server)._

That way, you give the client a sense of what the "additions" might be, and presumably, a 5 star hotel will always have cheese, ham, and mushrooms on hand.


----------



## Mrs Self Destruct

Thank you theartichoke! 
If I'm not wrong someone said that _plain _is "too much".
I will anyhow suggest both options for the translation, then they'll decide 

Thank you so much to everyone!


----------



## curiosone

I'd just like to specify that if you speak of 'stuffed eggs' I'll think of stuffed hardboiled eggs, where the yolk is mixed with other ingredients (usually mayonnaise, paprika, maybe anchovy paste, etc) and then restuffed into the cooked egg white half.  So instead of stuffed omelette (which I don't find appetizing) I'd say "filled omelette."  Unless it's a cheese omelette (where grated cheese is added to the beaten eggs) or a jelly omelette (the jelly is put inside like a filling, but I've always heard it called a 'jelly omelette').

In Bologna you can order a "panino farcito" or a "toast farcito", which implies that, besides putting in cold cuts and cheese, vegetables (or even giardiniera or relish) are also 'stuffed' inside the sandwich.


----------



## theartichoke

Mrs Self Destruct said:


> If I'm not wrong someone said that _plain _is "too much".



Because there can never be too many posts on the important topic of scrambled eggs, I'll point out that Elfa is correct in #2, in that _plain scrambled eggs _is redundant, but that YLR is also right in #21, in that putting the "plain" _after _the "scrambled eggs" when offering choices -- _Scrambled eggs: plain or with [additions] -- _is not redundant, but the common way of putting such things on menus.  It depends whether you want to list it as two menu items (_scrambled eggs; scrambled eggs with your choice of...._) or one (_scrambled eggs: plain or with your choice of ....._).


----------



## johngiovanni

Mrs Self Destruct said:


> I will anyhow suggest both options for the translation, then they'll decide


Please do.  Then we can translate it back into an Italian version which makes better sense than their original version and probably does not include "farcite".


----------



## Mrs Self Destruct

Hi everybody!

They took ages to reply but they gave me their choice.
_And the winner is_:

"uova strapazzate, naturali o farcite" -->  "scrambled eggs: plain or with ingredients of your choice".

Thank you again to all of you for the precious help!


----------



## london calling

theartichoke said:


> I agree there are no "loaded" scrambled eggs.


Unless you add gunpowder to them (well, it was Mrs. Self Destruct who asked!).

I agree with the above. _Scrambled eggs and xxx_  or _with xxx_.


----------



## bicontinental

We usually use toppings for ice-cream treats or pizzas, but I suppose it might work in this context, as well,

_Scrambled eggs, plain or with your choice of toppings _(and then a list of the choices).


----------



## london calling

I don't top  my srambled eggs with mushrooms or tomatoes, though: I cook the mushrooms/tomatoes first and then add the scrambled eggs, so in actual fact I top my mushrooms/tomatoes with scrambled eggs.


----------



## bicontinental

No, LC and neither do I... but cheeses, avocado, fresh herbs, even sweet peppers etc. would be added as a final touch...as toppings, right?


----------



## london calling

I suppose so.


----------



## metazoan

Mrs Self Destruct said:


> If I'm not wrong someone said that _plain _is "too much".





Mrs Self Destruct said:


> _And the winner is_:
> "uova strapazzate, naturali o farcite" -->  "scrambled eggs: plain or with ingredients of your choice".


The "too much" is that it's sufficient to say "scrambled eggs with ingredients of your choice"; the customer can get plain by asking for no extra ingredients. Redundancy may be a vice in logic but is probably not on a menu.


----------

